# AQUARIOFILIA MARINHA > Discussão de Artigos >  Halimeda macroalgae causes coral disease

## Roberto Pacheco

> *An algae often grown in the reef tank has been found to cause a disease in some forms of coral.
> 
> According to new research by published in next month's issue of the journal Ecology Letters, direct contact with the macroalgae Halimeda opuntia can trigger a virulent disease called white plague type II. 
> 
> Nugues, Smith, Hooidonk, Seabra and Bak, claim that white plague type II, which has caused widespread deaths in Caribbean corals, often occurs simultaneously with heavy growths of macroalgae. 
> 
> To test their hypothesis, the scientists exposed the hard coral Montastraea faveolata to the algae. Some of those exposed to H. opuntia developed the disease, while those that were unexposed did not. 
> 
> The disease is believed to be caused by a bacterium called Aurantimonas coralicida. This was found to be present on the macroalgae, both near to, and far away from diseased corals, indicating that it acts as a reservoir for the disease. 
> ...


http://www.practicalfishkeeping.co.u...m.php?news=449

----------


## Diogo Lopes

Obrigado Roberto! Tenho muita no meu aquário e quem sabe não foi responsável pelo suposto RTN que tive há uns meses em diversas acroporas!

Um abraço,
Diogo

----------


## João M Monteiro

E eu que gosto tanto de "plantados" e achava que Halimeda ainda dava para ter no aquário novo... Ciao, amiga alga !

----------


## Diogo Lopes

> E eu que gosto tanto de "plantados" e achava que Halimeda ainda dava para ter no aquário novo... Ciao, amiga alga !


E eu que estava a fazer crescer um belo tufo para te oferecer!!!! :SbSourire2:   :SbSourire2:  

Abraço,
Diogo

----------


## Roberto Pacheco

Eu nunca gostei de Macros no display eu ja sabia que Caleurpa sp. tem um sistema defensivo quimico que causava problemas com SPS e agora Halimeda !

----------


## João M Monteiro

Quanto à caulerpa, também já o tinha lido, agora a halimeda é foi um rude golpe...

----------


## João Cotter

Boas,
Isso também me cresce no aquário e vou arrancando.
Tal como o Roberto nunca gostei de macroalgas no tanque de display.

----------


## Marcos Cavaleiro

Boas 
E alem dessas opinioes a praga que se e as raizes que elas ganham e depois a trabalheira que da para eliminalas do aqua.

----------


## Diogo Lopes

Olá,




> ... a praga que se e as raizes que elas ganham e depois a trabalheira que da para eliminalas do aqua.


Desculpa Marcos mas não devemos estar a falar da mesma alga! A Halimeda não tem raízes!!!

Abraço,
Diogo

----------


## Carlos Jorge

Boas

Diogo, desculpa discordar. Eu compreendo que com tanto coral e peixe bonito e ainda não tenhas olhado para a halimeda com muita atenção :yb624:   , mas olha que eu trouxe alguma de tua casa e tem raízes.

----------


## Diogo Lopes

> Eu compreendo que com tanto coral e peixe bonito e ainda não tenhas olhado para a halimeda com muita atenção  , mas olha que eu trouxe alguma de tua casa e tem raízes.


 :SbSourire2:   :SbSourire2:  

Desculpa insistir mas ela prende-se à rocha com formações calcáreas, que não são mais que as "folhas", que na minha opinião não são raízes!!! Venham daí essas opiniões...

Abraço,
Diogo

----------


## Carlos Jorge

> Desculpa insistir mas ela prende-se à rocha com formações calcáreas, que não são mais que as "folhas", que na minha opinião não são raízes!!! Venham daí essas opiniões...
> 
> Abraço,
> Diogo


Diogo, ela prende-se à rocha com uma estrutura análoga à raiz que talvez não se chame raiz, mas sim rizóide que crescem abaixo dessas estruturas calcáreas que devem ser filóides.
Amanhã coloco uma foto.

----------


## Julio Macieira

Olá

Falamos desta macro-alga?

----------


## Ricardo Santos

> Olá
> 
> Falamos desta macro-alga?


Olá Juca,
sim, parece-me ser halimeda sp., e parece-me estar no teu aqua, ou estou enganado???

Eu também retirei a halimeda que tinha no display...

----------


## Roberto Pacheco

> Olá
> 
> Falamos desta macro-alga?


Sim !!!
A tua esta bem perto da Stylo, muito cuidado para nao perderes este lindo coral.

----------


## Carlos Jorge

Boas

Diogo, aqui está a foto


pode-se ver uns filamentos que servem para ela se fixar à rocha. Se arrancares as partes que estão fixas à rocha vais conseguir observá-los.
A halimeda no meu aquário tem a função de ocultar as cabeças motorizadas, não gostava nada de as ter de tirar.

----------


## Jorge Corga

Obrigado pela informação. 
Sabia que o Sarcophyton e a Caulerpa não são compativeis, concordo que ficam bonitas no aquario mas tambem vou tirar a minha Caulerpa e Halimeda  :yb620:  . Não vale a pena estar a por em risco os corais.

----------


## Diogo Lopes

Olá,




> pode-se ver uns filamentos que servem para ela se fixar à rocha. Se arrancares as partes que estão fixas à rocha vais conseguir observá-los.


No meu aqua não tenho nada disso! devem ser os ares dos Açores!!! :Coradoeolhos:   :Coradoeolhos:  

Abraço,
Diogo

----------


## Nuno Mendes

A minha halimeda "made in diogo's aquarium" também tem esses rizóides. 
Diogfo, se calhar fazes desbastes tantas vezes que é provável que esses rizóides nem sequer se formem...

----------


## Alfredo R Deus

Há algo neste artigo que não percebi: por um lado fala em contacto directo por outro diz que corais próximos e distantes são afectados. Deve-se entender contacto directo como estar no mesmo aquário?

----------


## Bruno Quinzico

pelo que percebi, como a halimeda é um suporte para a bactéria que causa a doença, basta encontrar-se no mesmo tanque para existir um risco elevado dos corais contrairem a doença.

----------


## Eduardo Mata

ok,alem de consumir calcio,tb pode trazer bacterias,lixo com elas :Prabaixo:  !

----------


## Hugo Figueiredo

:Admirado:  ... se calhar foi a Halimeda a causadora da... no meu aquário... :Admirado:  
Eu tinha um tufo beeeeeem grande mesmo no centro do aquário... :Whistle:

----------


## Carlos Gião

Gosto imenso da Halimeda,Tenho tufos magnificos,e a unica observação que constatei foi uma má vizinhança com um coral trompeta da qual ela perdeu,calcificando no ponto de contacto e já não cresceu mais para cima dele...Bom, mas como homem prevenido...faz-se dois aquários,um reef e outro de peixes e macroalgas,etc Estou a iniciar o segundo,e é para lá que vai a halimeda!

----------

